# Online Daily Mail Today



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Just logged on to see their web version and saw that they had put out a story saying that the family who died in Fordingbridge had undergone IVF treatment and were suggesting that this has contributed to their debt which may have been a catalyst for the tragic events that occurred.  They had quoted IVF as costing the couple £10,000.  There was a good response on the readers comments from a person who was lambasting the Daily Mail for quoting £10,000  for IVF which apparently is what they always quote.

Jane


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmmm I'm not sure about this.  My cousin and his girlfriend live 5 doors down from where this happened and knew the couple and their children (not friends but knew to chat to).  Terribly sad   

I've no idea about whether they had IVF or not though.  I'm sure the DM just loves anything sensational like this if there is any truth to them having had IVF....something so tragic used to lambast IVF again.   

N x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I work for the local paper there - the Forest Journal, and I was going to try and do something on the IVF link, to try and correct the Sun and the Mail's sensationalist articles.

My attempts cost £10,000, but only because DH needed an op too and I needed a high level of drugs - Andrew Case wouldn't have had a vasectomy, so I can't see where they get this £10k figure.

I dunno - it's so damn hard to write something once the national media have been all over it. It's been a horrible week with this story.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

If they had paid for IVF for both children it probably would have been about 10 grand,

So sad though and really awful, 

Livity


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the Mail said it was £10,000 per cycle. But they pretty much always get it wrong when it comes to tx.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just back from a weekend away with my cousins.....one of their friends (who we saw at the weekend) is/was the cousin of the woman and not entirely sure where the IVF story came from !  It's all speculation and people selling stories for a bit of cash....apparently !  Just awful


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © said:


> Just back from a weekend away with my cousins.....one of their friends (who we saw at the weekend) is/was the cousin of the woman and not entirely sure where the IVF story came from ! It's all speculation and people selling stories for a bit of cash....apparently ! Just awful


It beggars belief that someone would sell a story like that!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm not entirely sure if someone actually said it was IVF....as I say, from what I can gather is that it's all speculation and all it takes is for one person to make a suggestion or hint and the media blows it out of proportion.  

What beggars belief is that my cousins, their neighbours and other friends/family of the family had journalists knocking on their doors all day, for a few days, until 9.30 at night asking detailed questions, irrespective of the fact their were small children around !  My cousins were really upset by everything and they're not even related   

Who knows the truth....none of us that's for certain !


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

It makes me laugh how the Daily Wail has yet again turned it into a IVF horror story.  I can quite imagine the press knocking at doors regardless to anyone's feelings or no matter who is around, a story to them is just simply a story and they have no morals into how they go about obtaining one


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It was horrible on the day their bodies were discovered - within an HOUR of the discovery there was a Sky helicopter overhead and all the press were gathering. 

I'm one of them, but as the local weekly I couldn't get near anyone - because the nationals don't give a damn and don't have to go back the next week or the next year, so they push hard and leave.

The family have even given the media a spot outside at the funerals this Friday as they knew they wouldn't be able to stop them. I know I wouldn't be able to stomach that if it was me - I'd want one trustworthy member of the press to cover it and share their copy.

Poor buggers. I have no idea how they're surviving this.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

It is so sad i couldnt read it.ther is more 2 it than 10k of debt.ther mus hav been an underlyin severe mental stress or illness 2 do sumthing like that.we will never know.the poor grandmother that found them


----------

